# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Thai Denken

## SAMI

Jetzt trinke ich mir allein ein Bier.  Ganz in Ruhe abschalten.  So saß ich an der Straßen-Theke auf meinem Hocker und genoss Schluck für Schluck aus meiner Singha Bier Flasche.  Natürlich wie fast jeden Abend  in der Naklua Rd.,  beim Anton.   Meine Kleine wollte mal echtes Thai Food  bei Ihrer Freundin essen.  Dabei bekommt man bei Anton auch sehr gutes Thaifood.   Muss man nicht verstehen. 
Also jetzt einfach nur abschalten.  Meine Thailady hatte mich damit echt genervt!   Sie haut einfach ab ohne mich zu fragen, ob ich damit einverstanden bin. 
Eine Situation, die sich einfach so ergeben hatte.  Und eins muss ich mir  unbedingt abgewöhnen. Ich soll niemals versuchen eine Thai zu verstehen. Das bringt nur Kopfschmerzen.  Auch wenn ich es gut meine, weiterdenke und zu unserem gemeinsamen Vorteil etwas vorschlage, es geht daneben, wenn meine Kleine nicht davon überzeugt ist.   Und überzeugen kann man eine Thaifrau nur mit Tatsachen.  Geht mal in einen Goldladen. 
Aber wir Deutschen sind das doch so gewohnt. Der Mann gibt den Ton an.  Man sagt zu seiner Lady etwas, und ist davon überzeugt, das welches für mich gut ist, kann auch Ihr nicht schaden. 
Aber warum will Sie alleine auswärts essen?  Das zermartert mir meinen Kopf, wo ich wieder einmal keine passende Lösung finde.   Wie schrieb ich gerade, ich will niemals versuchen eine Thaifrau zu verstehen.   Das ist der Punkt. Ich verstehe das nicht!  Abschalten ist gar nicht so leicht. 
Wenn man mit einer Thai harmoniert, lacht, glücklich und auch großzügig  ist,  kann das Leben sehr schön sein.  Man ist happy und vergisst meist die Sorgen des Alltags.  Ganz so, wie ein Urlaub sein soll. 
Dann sieht man den Unterschied zwischen dem unglücklichen Ehepaar  hinter mir, und einem hervorragenden funktionierenden Urlaubsflirt.   Aber ich bin jetzt unzufrieden, weil Fragen offen sind.   Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.   
Schluck für Schluck, Flasche für Flasche.   Ich war schon mau als mir  plötzlich zwei zarte Hände meine Augen von Hinten zuhielten.   Sofort nach dem Kichern wusste ich, das ich nun nicht mehr allein war.  Meine Kleine war zurück und hatte eine wunderbare Ausstrahlung.  Sie fing an zu erzählen, daß wir noch heute Abend bei Ihrer Freundin in eine Karaoke Bar eingeladen waren.  Dabei wollte ich normaler Weise ins Hotel. Na gut, also fügen und ruhig sein!   Das muss ich nicht verstehen. 
Jetzt vernahm ich die energische Stimme einer deutschen Frau. Auch das noch. Diese Frau gibt den Ton an.  Hinter mir an einem Tisch saß ein Ehepaar, welche deutsch gesprochen haben. Die hatten irgendwas gegessen.   Gesprochen ist gut. Dieser Wonneproppen hat sehr hart, rauchig  und laut irgendwas vom geilen Blick… gesprochen.  Sie las offensichtlich ihrem Ehemann die Leviten.  Er tat mir leid, der Kleine.   Er hatte nichts zu lachen.  Kinderkram.  Angeblich hatte  er soeben einer Dame nachgeschaut haben, die von einem  hinteren Tisch  zur Toilette ging.     Die Frau Mitte 40 Jahre mit ca. 90 Kg, und dagegen  dann  dagegen eine  exotische Gazelle von 50 Kg, und wesentlich zierlicher.  
Dieses wiederum  kann ich  allerdings in einer Art  zu 100% verstehen.  Ich denke an das Lied: „Ich bin Solo“

----------


## schiene

Auch "Thaidamen" können sehr laut und böse werden wenn deine Blick auf andere Girls 
fallen  :cool:

----------


## SAMI

Thais denken irgendwie anders als wir. Oder man könnte auch sagen: praktischer. 
Wir sollten jedenfalls versuchen aus den Launen der Thais zu lesen.  Der erste Schritt!

----------


## wein4tler

Und zu dieser Erkenntniss hast Du nun über ein Jahr gebraucht?  ::

----------


## SAMI

Man lernt nie aus. Auch wenn man noch viele Jahre braucht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

..thais denken in einer uns nicht geläufigen weise
Geprägt durch eine andere kultur und religioñ
Und handeln demnach für uns noch viel unverständlicher 
Is dat  klar getz   :: .
Ich meine wer macht sich da noch einen kopp drüber  :: 

..und goldladen, meine kleine usw.
Vergiss das doch einfach!!

----------


## SAMI

Besser ist es, einfach alles zu nehmen wie es ist. Nichts ändern zu wollen, und auch nicht versuchen, etwas zu erklären was besser sein könnte. 
So hat man dann keine Kopfschmerzen und geht nicht mehr so schnell auf die Palme.

----------


## schorschilia

hier war`s mit dem Denken wohl nicht weit her...  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Eine Spitzenleistung des Baumeisters und der Baubehörde die das genehmigt hat.

----------


## frank_rt

diese art von baukunst ist zu inteliegent für uns europäer. aber die möglichkeiten die sich daraus ergeben sind gewaltig.
Brücke, Stromabzapfstation, drahtseilaktionen, grillstation nur um einige zu nennen.
mit anderen worten ein multifunktion bauwerk. ob das einer in europa schaft. ::  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...haben die nur gebaut um die Fahnen so zu plazieren damit diese gesehen werden  ::  :: :

----------


## wein4tler

Magst recht haben Willi Wacker, das war auch mein erster Eindruck.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die basteln sich schon was zusammen ....man muss es mit humor nehmen...wenn es nicht so gefährlich wehre
in pattaya haben sie mal eine telefonzelle mitten auf den bürgersteig gestellt
so das man auf die strasse musste um weiter zu gehen
hab irgendwo noch ein foto...muss mal suchen

----------


## alter mann

Weil es gerade zur Ueberschrift passt...

Ich war heute mit meinem Sohn beim Training. Dort war auch ein D - Th Ehepaar. Die Th-Dame hatte einen schoenen Schnupfen. Sie schluckte Tabletten ohne Ende. In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn erzaehlte ich ihr, die Deutschen sagen mit Tabletten vergeht der Schnupfen in 7 Tagen. Wenn man Obst isst, vergeht er in einer Woche. Die Dame fing gleich an zu zaehlen... Montag 1, Dienstag 2, Mittwoch 3....... Sonntag 7... Oh.. das ist ja das Selbe.  :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...die basteln sich schon was zusammen ....man muss es mit humor nehmen...wenn es nicht so gefährlich wehre
> in pattaya haben sie mal eine telefonzelle mitten auf den bürgersteig gestellt
> so das man auf die strasse musste um weiter zu gehen
> hab irgendwo noch ein foto...muss mal suchen


...so , da isses...vor Jahren in Pattaya geknippst
da musstest du erst die Mopeds an die Seite schieben um weiter zu kommen  :: 
die Planer, die ham schon wat drauf  ::

----------


## Enrico

Da war bestimmt auf beiden Seiten eine Tür...  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Da war bestimmt auf beiden Seiten eine Tür...


...dachte ich auch und hatte nachgeguckt
war nix, währe ja ne top Idee gewesen durch die Telefonzelle
aber so helle waren sie dann doch nich

----------


## schorschilia

manchmal denken sie aber auch ganz schön clever...

----------

